# Nokturnal cc Bakersfield chapter



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Save the date June 18 th we will b having our first car show @ 3201 f st GOLDEN STATE MALL
Flyer coming soon for more info hit me up Scooby


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 6 2011, 12:18 AM~20025804
> *Save the date June 18 th we will b having our first car show @ 3201 f st GOLDEN STATE MALL
> Flyer coming soon for more info hit me up Scooby
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Aztec image will b there ....io :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 7 2011, 03:37 PM~20036793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 6 2011, 12:18 AM~20025804
> *Save the date June 18 th we will b having our first car show @ 3201 f st GOLDEN STATE MALL
> Flyer coming soon for more info hit me up Scooby
> *


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 6 2011, 01:18 AM~20025804
> *Save the date June 18 th we will b having our first car show @ 3201 f st GOLDEN STATE MALL
> Flyer coming soon for more info hit me up Scooby
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL RAIDER_@Mar 8 2011, 01:43 PM~20043320
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

I've been talking to a few of the companies that sponsour my rides and well guys I've convinced them to come to our event and look into sponsoring some rides stay posted for that list of companies


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 9 2011, 07:11 AM~20049288
> *I've been talking to a few of the companies that sponsour my rides and well guys I've convinced them to come to our event and look into sponsoring some rides stay posted for that list of companies
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

CLASSIC DREAMS will be there!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 10 2011, 05:56 AM~20057370
> *Ttt
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

sweet sounds like a good show, cant wait to check it out.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Mar 11 2011, 10:54 AM~20067760
> *sweet sounds like a good show, cant wait to check it out.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 11 2011, 06:21 AM~20066081
> *Ttt
> *


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Need a dj? (323) 557-2854, or shoot vendor info. PM me.


----------



## crayzy 8 (Jul 14, 2008)

Pre reg.








Sorry .( make all checks and payments payable to Gerardo Carmona


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Finished flyer coming soon show is June 18th


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 24 2011, 09:33 PM~20174322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## og benny nok (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T
SEE YOU THIS WKND NOK FAM :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 25 2011, 08:54 PM~20182284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 25 2011, 08:54 PM~20182284
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTT SKOOB


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 25 2011, 08:54 PM~20182284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 28 2011, 10:18 AM~20200508
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: niceeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 28 2011, 10:18 AM~20200508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 3 2011, 10:04 AM~20247728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

got a catagories list yet?


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

I will b doing a few different things for every enteree you will get two chances to win in the raffle we got some good stuff . One thing I can say is a your choise magnaflow kit no matter the value (if they make it already ) Also MA audio is going to give out a lot of stuff as well more stuff to b announced hope to see you at our show


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 6 2011, 11:32 PM~20280199
> *I will b doing a few different things for every enteree you will get two two chances to win in the raffle we got some good stuff . One thing I can say is a your choise magnuglow kit no matter the value (if they make it already ) Also MA audio is going to give out a lot of stuff as well more stuff to b announced hope to see you at our show
> *


 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 6 2011, 10:32 PM~20280199
> *I will b doing a few different things for every enteree you will get two two chances to win in the raffle we got some good stuff . One thing I can say is a your choise magnuglow kit no matter the value (if they make it already ) Also MA audio is going to give out a lot of stuff as well more stuff to b announced hope to see you at our show
> *


IM GONNA TRY AND MAKE THIS ONE...................TTT  :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 7 2011, 07:51 PM~20286641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 7 2011, 11:14 PM~20288610
> *Ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 6 2011, 11:32 PM~20280199
> *I will b doing a few different things for every enteree you will get two two chances to win in the raffle we got some good stuff . One thing I can say is a your choise magnuglow kit no matter the value (if they make it already ) Also MA audio is going to give out a lot of stuff as well more stuff to b announced hope to see you at our show
> *


was up skooby i need my interior redone :biggrin: 
u think we can make that happen :dunno:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 8 2011, 08:21 PM~20295349
> *Ttt
> *


 :squint: :squint: :biggrin:


----------



## bibbs (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

U guys inviting ur San Diego chapter, cuz they fuckin up the game right now in this loud music ,air bag, and neon lights shit


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru2thagame_@Apr 9 2011, 10:59 AM~20297398
> *U guys inviting ur San Diego chapter, cuz they fuckin up the game right now in this loud music ,air bag, and neon lights shit
> *


Can u explain a bit more


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Dub garage will be at the show so come get your Dub gear


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

what's the cost for bikes


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 10 2011, 06:56 PM~20305949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## stiffy (Jul 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 10 2011, 05:56 PM~20305949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=589589


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 9 2011, 10:40 PM~20301333
> *Ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T

:biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

What's up guys just an update Trex grill has pitched in for the raffle and Toyo tires as well we are going to give out some good gifts and I'm working on some more


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 13 2011, 03:42 PM~20330850
> *What's up guys just an update Trex grill has pitched in for the raffle and Toyo tires as well we are going to give out some good gifts and I'm working on some more
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Apr 13 2011, 03:53 PM~20330947
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 13 2011, 11:25 PM~20335423
> *Ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 14 2011, 05:27 PM~20340841
> *Ttt
> *


 :squint: :squint: :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 15 2011, 11:35 PM~20350589
> *Ttt
> *


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 10 2011, 06:56 PM~20305949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Loco48 (Apr 19, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!!


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Loco48 (Apr 19, 2011)

The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.










CYA THERE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco48_@Apr 19 2011, 09:05 PM~20377620
> *The Lowrider Nationals goin down Aug 7th 2011 with over 300 categories, $20,000.00 in prize money and a Super Bowl style Nationals Championship ring. And the smokin Hot Model contest.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Our show


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 21 2011, 08:38 PM~20393356
> *Our show
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 24 2011, 11:19 PM~20413100
> *Ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

what's the price on the bikes :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

vendor info???


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

$ 15 for bikes


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 1 2011, 06:53 PM~20461514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 1 2011, 11:12 PM~20464010
> *Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike
> *


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 1 2011, 06:53 PM~20461514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 29 2011, 05:54 PM~20450146
> *$ 15 for bikes
> *



thank bro :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 3 2011, 09:55 PM~20480513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.

CATEGORIES

CARS
50'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
60'S- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
70'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
80'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
90'S & ABOVE- STREET & CUSTOM
LUXURY- STREET, MILD & FULL
HOT ROD/ MUSCLE CAR- OPEN
EURO- STREET & CUSTOM
IMPORT- STREET & CUSTOM

TRUCKS
4x4's street , mild , full
Scion street ,mild ,full

60'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
70'S/80'S- STREET & CUSTOM
90'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
2000'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
FULL SIZE SUV-STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI SUV- STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI TRUCK- STREET & CUSTOM
EL CAMINO/ RANCHERO- STREET & CUSTOM

BICYCLES
2WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
3WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL

MOTORCYCLES
OPEN

1ST, 2ND trophies 
More categories will be added as needed


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

B.E cc will Be there!! :thumbsup:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 8 2011, 09:26 PM~20511461
> *Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.
> 
> CATEGORIES
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 9 2011, 09:39 AM~20513925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T
T
T


----------



## RF LIFE (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 10 2011, 10:22 PM~20527331
> *Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
> Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
> Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike
> *


T
T
T


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.

CATEGORIES

CARS
50'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
60'S- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
70'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
80'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
90'S & ABOVE- STREET & CUSTOM
LUXURY- STREET, MILD & FULL
HOT ROD/ MUSCLE CAR- OPEN
EURO- STREET & CUSTOM
IMPORT- STREET & CUSTOM

TRUCKS
4x4's street , mild , full
Scion street ,mild ,full

60'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
70'S/80'S- STREET & CUSTOM
90'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
2000'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
FULL SIZE SUV-STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI SUV- STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI TRUCK- STREET & CUSTOM
EL CAMINO/ RANCHERO- STREET & CUSTOM

BICYCLES
2WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
3WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL

MOTORCYCLES
OPEN

1ST, 2ND trophies 
More categories will be added as needed


----------



## CERTIFIED713 (Aug 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 3 2011, 12:04 PM~20247728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I wish I was there to see those bad ass rides in person much props to all nokturnal. Y'all are on top and killing the game.... NOK NOK!!!!


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED713_@May 12 2011, 11:15 AM~20537749
> *Damn I wish I was there to see those bad ass rides in person much props to all nokturnal. Y'all are on top and killing the game.... NOK NOK!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

The 2nd place trophies r in


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

good luck Nokturnal we will be there to support you 200% percent!!!!


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

LOWRIDER NATIONALS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT, HAVE A GOOD SHOW..

CHECK OUT OUR INFO BELOW.

Lowrider Nationals, over $20,000 in prize money, thousands of dollars in prize money for the car hop and over 350 car categorizes and Hot model contest and more. Pre-Registration is now open, save money now go to www.lowridernationals.com to get your Pre-Registration forms





















For more info please go to the web site: www.lowridernationals.com
or call 818-810-7092

See ya at the show!!!!


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

SHOW IS RAIN OR SHINE.
DECEMBER 3rd 2011 6am to 11 am rollin, Awards @3pm

Catagories: Under Construction, Fullsize truck 99 & older, Fullsize Truck 2000 & newer, Mini truck 89 and older, Mini truck 90 & newer, Import 2dr, Import 4dr, Euro, Luxury, Hot Rod, Muscle, Classics 59 & older, Classics 60 and newer, Lowrider car, lowrider truck, Lowrider bike 16"-20", Lowrider Trike, Lowrider bike 24-26", Bomb, moto...rcycle, 4x4, & Domestic.

Best of's Best of show lowrider bike, best of show car, best of show truck, best of show under construction, Best of show Motorcycle, best audio setup, Most members, Lowest Club, & possibly a few more specialty awards comming soon also.
All catatgories except best of's will be 1st & 2nd place awards.

Also a sound off will be decided either by the crowd or actual db readings not sure which one yet.

...This is a event to benefit woodville children, this is on school grounds, no draggin, no burnouts, no gangs, no colors, no attitude, no gang activities or behaviors, no fighting, no alcohol, no hopping, & no tobacco. SECURITY & TULARE COUNTY SHERRIFF WILL BE ON HAND. ANY DRAMA or BULLSHIT & YOU WILL BE ASKED TO LEAVE.

Any questions please contact Erik H. @ 559-920-2751 Or contact the exotics facebook page. thank you

Event will be at the Woodville elementary school, in Woodville ca. just minutes outside Porterville Ca.

NO PRE REGISTRATION, ENTRY IS A $15-20 NEW IN PACKAGE TOY.

WE WILL HAVE A FEW VENDOR BOOTHS ALSO. IF YOU WANT A BOOTH LET US KNOW. BOOTH SPACE IS LIMITED.


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOKNORCALI_@May 12 2011, 07:50 AM~20536665
> *Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.
> 
> CATEGORIES
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

AN EXOTIC CHRISTMAS TOYS FOR TOTS CAR SHOW
SHOW IS RAIN OR SHINE. 
DECEMBER 3rd 2011 6am to 11 am rollin, Awards @3pm

Catagories: Under Construction, Fullsize truck 99 & older, Fullsize Truck 2000 & newer, Mini truck 89 and older, Mini truck 90 & newer, Import 2dr, Import 4dr, Euro, Luxury, Hot Rod, Muscle, Classics 59 & older, Classics 60 and newer, Lowrider car, lowrider truck, Lowrider bike 16"-20", Lowrider Trike, Lowrider bike 24-26", Bomb, moto...rcycle, 4x4, & Domestic.

Best of's Best of show lowrider bike, best of show car, best of show truck, best of show under construction, Best of show Motorcycle, best audio setup, Most members, Lowest Club, & possibly a few more specialty awards comming soon also. 
All catatgories except best of's will be 1st & 2nd place awards.

Also a sound off will be decided either by the crowd or actual db readings not sure which one yet.

...This is a event to benefit woodville children, this is on school grounds, no draggin, no burnouts, no gangs, no colors, no attitude, no gang activities or behaviors, no fighting, no alcohol, no hopping, & no tobacco. SECURITY & TULARE COUNTY SHERRIFF WILL BE ON HAND. ANY DRAMA or BULLSHIT & YOU WILL BE ASKED TO LEAVE. 

Any questions please contact Erik H. @ 559-920-2751 Or contact the exotics facebook page. thank you 

Event will be at the Woodville elementary school, in Woodville ca. just minutes outside Porterville Ca. 

NO PRE REGISTRATION, ENTRY IS A $15-20 NEW IN PACKAGE TOY.

WE WILL HAVE A FEW VENDOR BOOTHS ALSO. IF YOU WANT A BOOTH LET US KNOW. BOOTH SPACE IS LIMITED.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 22 2011, 11:16 PM~20608131
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

Carnales Unidos will be in the house


----------



## LRN818 (Apr 14, 2011)

Check out Lowrider Nationals on face book!!! Facebook/ lowridernationals2011
























See ya there!!!!!


----------



## lowco78 (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## smoke this cutty (Nov 24, 2009)

what up nokturnal


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

What's up with it


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

scooby nok said:


>


:biggrin:


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

CATEGORIES

CARS
50'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
60'S- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
60'S CONV.- ORIGINAL, STREET, MILD & FULL
70'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
80'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
90'S & ABOVE- STREET & CUSTOM
LUXURY- STREET, MILD & FULL
HOT ROD/ MUSCLE CAR- OPEN
EURO- STREET & CUSTOM
IMPORT- STREET & CUSTOM

TRUCKS
4x4's street , mild , full
Scion street ,mild ,full

60'S & BELOW- ORIGINAL, STREET & CUSTOM
70'S/80'S- STREET & CUSTOM
90'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
2000'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
FULL SIZE SUV-STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI SUV- STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI TRUCK- STREET & CUSTOM
EL CAMINO/ RANCHERO- STREET & CUSTOM

BICYCLES
2WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL
3WHEEL- STREET, MILD & FULL

MOTORCYCLES
OPEN

1ST, 2ND trophies 
More categories will be added as needed


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

*T*
*T*
*T*


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

I cant cake the show im djing a wedding that day sorry Skooby.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ese Scooby, call THE CHOLO DJ @ (323) 557-2854 Mike, gracias.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

*T*
*T*
*T*
*







*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Can someone have Scooby give me a call? (323) 557-2854


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

3201 F st bakersfield ca 93301

Cruz night


----------



## duallyboy (Jun 6, 2011)

LRN818 said:


> LOWRIDER NATIONALS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT, HAVE A GOOD SHOW..
> 
> CHECK OUT OUR INFO BELOW.
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## duallyboy (Jun 6, 2011)

OUT ON BAIL 63' said:


>


 putting this on the list of things to do:thumbsup:


----------



## duallyboy (Jun 6, 2011)

scooby nok said:


> Carnales s&s and Cruz night*


 june 11, thought it was the 18th


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Our show


----------



## duallyboy (Jun 6, 2011)

scooby nok said:


> Our show


 oh,i see


----------



## bajito4ever (May 25, 2011)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

What bicycle categories you Gunna have...wanna try and make this show sounds like a good one...!


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Our show


















Our first place trophies*


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

scooby nok said:


> Our show
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T
T
T
THOSE TROPHYS CAME OUT CHINGON BROTHER...


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

What bicycle categories you having?


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

NOKNORCALI said:


> Roll in time day of show is 5am - 11am.
> 
> CATEGORIES
> 
> ...


u need more bike categories bro u need a separate category for 16 inch bikes and 20 inch bikes and 26 inch bikes.... same thing for trikes.... also for 12 inch bikes... and also original bikes


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

and a pedal car category


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

casper805 said:


> u need more bike categories bro u need a separate category for 16 inch bikes and 20 inch bikes and 26 inch bikes.... same thing for trikes.... also for 12 inch bikes... and also original bikes


X2 :yes:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

We will have lots more bike categories as needed 6 to make a class


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

*T*
*T*
*M*
*F*
*T*


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

See you vatos in the morning. First person to my booth at 10am, wins a prize. Ya saben. NOT B4 10AM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HIT THA SWITCH74 (Aug 9, 2010)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike​


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

Getting the ride ready as we speak


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

To all my riders that are coming in from out of town b safe and see you at the show


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## liftedyota (Dec 16, 2009)

WAS ON MY WAY TO DA SHOW AND POPPED A TIRE IN TIPTON @ 7:30 HOPE U GUYS HAVE A GREAT SHOW HOPEFULLY I CAN MAKE THE NEXT ONE :thumbsup:


----------



## lowco78 (Apr 25, 2010)

Great show Noktunal had a great time. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

any pics?


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

Great show Nokturnal


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks to everybody that made it to the show all I got to say is next year we will have a new location but other than that u guys made our first show a bad ass show thank you and hope u liked them


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

On behalf of LatinWorld, we would like to thank Nokturnal for a great show:thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for making it a good show


----------



## bajito4ever (May 25, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

No pics ...? :uh:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

did anybody take any pics? :dunno::dunno:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Our show 3


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Our show 2


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Our show*


----------



## NOKNORCALI (Mar 24, 2009)

T
T
T


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Anymore pics? I couldnt make it I was djing a wedding. Sorry fellas.


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

https://www.streetsource.com/ShowCoverage/ViewShow.aspx?id=422


----------



## bajito4ever (May 25, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave::wave::wave:can i get a beer homie


scooby nok said:


> Ttt


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.piloteando.tv/gallery.asp?G_ID=195


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

My ride rules*airs this Wed on speed channel at 9:00 pm


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

We r doing it again June 16th


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Pix r up go to past shows*

http://www.truckrun.net/frames.htm

Nokturnal 10 year


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

. Location coming soon


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:werd:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:dunno::dunno: Wassup scooby??


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

[QUOTE =scooby nok;15039044]







. Location coming soon[/QUOTE]

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Dub show*










This is how it looked the last time it was here*


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Car Wash Saturday March 10th 2012 @ Bobs Big Boy On Ming Ave. Come on out and support lil Davina.


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Our show*


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

This year we are have the show in down town Bakersfield we are closing down 2 streets , we will have a full bar area also the awards will be given out indoors in the AC we will have lots of raffle prices we will be giving away a full Magnaflow kit of your choise hope you all can make it out


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T 4 NOKTURNAL C.C


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

*THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE JUNE 3RD AT THE WICKED RIDAZ LOWRIDER SUPERSHOW AT THE STANISLAUS COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS IN TURLOCK CA, COME SUPPORT A CAR CLUB THATS OUT MAKING A DIFFERENCE FOR THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT AND LETS MAKE LOWRIDER HISTORY COME SUPPORT US !!!!! *


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

We just got more to give away at our show .Magnaflow kit of your choice , K&N kit of your choice , battery from Kinitic , speakers from MA audio , *lots of shirts and more stuff to come ....... Also we will have a indoor bar , and Trophies will be given indoors in the AC area cuz we all know it gets hot in Bakers*


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Our show*




































Some of our raffle prizes and kinetik cell *a K&N *air filter of your choice and a Magnaflow kit of your choice *And lots more to come*


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*"CARNALES UNIDOS" SHOW & SHINE JUNE 10, 2012

















*_


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

scooby nok said:


> Ttt











Look what we got to give away at our show with every entry you get a raffle ticket wish you luck


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

We just got them and we will be giving every entery a raffle ticket good luck


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

this the Address *
1718 17th St
Bakersfield‎ California‎ 93301
Address to the show*
June 16th*
roll in 6am to 11 am *$25 to show*


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Roll in time day of show is 6*am - 11am.

this the Address *
1718 17th St
Bakersfield‎ California‎ 93301
Address to the show*
June 16th*
roll in 6am to 11 am *$25 to show*


CATEGORIES

CARS
50'S & BELOW-street *CUSTOM
60'S- *STREET, MILD ,
60'S CONV.- STREET, MILD*
70'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
80'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
90'S & ABOVE- STREET & CUSTOM
LUXURY- STREET, MILD & FULL
HOT ROD/ MUSCLE CAR- OPEN
EURO- STREET & CUSTOM
IMPORT- STREET & CUSTOM

TRUCKS
4x4's street , mild , full
Scion street ,mild ,full

60'S & BELOW- STREET & CUSTOM
70'S/80'S- STREET & CUSTOM
90'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
2000'S- STREET, MILD & FULL
FULL SIZE SUV-STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI SUV- STREET, MILD & FULL
MINI TRUCK- STREET & CUSTOM
EL CAMINO/ RANCHERO- STREET & CUSTOM

BICYCLES
2WHEEL- STREET, MILD*
3WHEEL- STREET, MILD*

MOTORCYCLES
OPEN

1ST, 2ND trophiesÂ*
More categories will be added as needed and some will be changed as needed we have about 80 awards to give away and like 6 specialty awards*


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

Any pics??


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Our show coverage is already up

http://www.streetsource.com/ShowCoverage/ViewShow.aspx?id=549


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Show pix 1


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Show pix 2


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Show 3


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Show 4


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt save the date June 8th


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

See you in June


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

What's up just wanted to thank all the Riders that come to our show every year and hope you can make it out again this year


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

What's up scooby ill be down there this year to help you judge those bikes Nok Nok TTT


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Well thanks to All our sponsors for helping us out again this year we will have even more stuff to give away








This is just some of the stuff


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

nice


----------

